# TEST tubes / bean cellars for single dose



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

So on someone's reccomendation I've bought test tube/centrifuge tubes for single dosing. What does everyone else use? Anyone else use the test tube method?


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm looking at these amber ointment jars with black lid:
https://ampulla.co.uk/shop/glass/glass-cosmetic-jars/60ml-amber-glass-ointment-jar-black-urea-cap/

Can anyone suggest what size I should buy to store 20g of beans?


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Shorticus said:


> I'm looking at these amber ointment jars with black lid:
> https://ampulla.co.uk/shop/glass/glass-cosmetic-jars/60ml-amber-glass-ointment-jar-black-urea-cap/
> 
> Can anyone suggest what size I should buy to store 20g of beans?


 I'm no expert but the 60ml ones might be adequate


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I use these. Base made from a worktop sample which was the perfect size


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Jollybean said:


> I use these. Base made from a worktop sample which was the perfect size
> View attachment 54222


 @JollybeanThat the new ground coffee in the background, I struggled to dial that in. Where are your storage cellars from?


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Jollybean said:


> I use these. Base made from a worktop sample which was the perfect size
> View attachment 54222


 They look great, Where did you source the tubes?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was about to ask exactly the same question.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I got them on Amazon. I will see if I can find the link. They hold about 18g so just perfect for me.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

I also use these, had a lot of private messages on Instagram asking about them


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Not the exact link I bought them from but these are similar. Mine are by Jarvials and are 50ml. They also do gold lids and 60ml if you need a slightly larger dose size.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jarvials-Produced-Transparent-Bottles-Aluminum/dp/B07LGS2S8N/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=jarvials+50ml&qid=1614960442&sprefix=Jarvials&sr=8-5


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Hi Joe - I think it was yours I saw that prompted me to do my own so thanks for that 👍


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Currently using the Craig Lyn Design ones which come in an aluminium holder. Managed to get them on offer at the time but the delivery and import stung me.


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

Jollybean said:


> Not the exact link I bought them from but these are similar. Mine are by Jarvials and are 50ml. They also do gold lids and 60ml if you need a slightly larger dose size.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jarvials-Produced-Transparent-Bottles-Aluminum/dp/B07LGS2S8N/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=jarvials+50ml&qid=1614960442&sprefix=Jarvials&sr=8-5


Maybe a silly question, but are these properly airtight? Do the lids have any sought of seal inside or are you just relying on the threads?


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

They have a plastic lining which seems to seal quite well. They are watertight if you do them up well so I guess this means they are pretty airtight.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Jollybean said:


> They have a plastic lining which seems to seal quite well. They are watertight if you do them up well so I guess this means they are pretty airtight.
> 
> View attachment 54268


 If you wanted to, you could save the valves from your coffee bean bags and when you have enough, drill a small hole in each of the caps and glue the saved valves onto the underside of each of the caps. Just an abstract thought after reading this thread - haven't really thought this concept through, but it has the potential should it be a feasible, to allow the coffee beans to degas safely.


----------



## Kremfresh (May 26, 2020)

Shorticus said:


> I'm looking at these amber ointment jars with black lid:
> https://ampulla.co.uk/shop/glass/glass-cosmetic-jars/60ml-amber-glass-ointment-jar-black-urea-cap/
> 
> Can anyone suggest what size I should buy to store 20g of beans?


 I bought similar and they were stated as 2oz (~56ml) and they were fine for medium roast 18g, enough headroom for an extra 2g


----------

